# Alvarez laughs at Chandler fighting for 'sh**ty belt' that 'means nothing



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> die Alvarez was all set to headline Bellator's pay-per-view debut when he suffered a concussion in training at the Blackzillians camp in Florida and had to pull out of the third bout of his already legendary trilogy with rival Michael Chandler.
> 
> Alvarez had some words of consolation for Chandler on yesterday's MMA Hour with Ariel Helwani, "It's laughable," he said. "He's angry because I beat him and I'm the champion, and he has to fight for a sh---y belt that adds up to nothing. He can say whatever he wants to say."
> 
> ...


*Bloodyelbow*


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

He's already apologized to Bellator on twitter.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Looks like someone's peeved he couldn't get out of his contract...

Some residual bitterness there Mr Alvarez???


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Looks like someone's peeved he couldn't get out of his contract...
> 
> Some residual bitterness there Mr Alvarez???


I would be pissed too. He upheld his end of the bargain.

Bellator pulled some shady moves on him. He has all the right to be pissed.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I would be pissed too. He upheld his end of the bargain.
> 
> Bellator pulled some shady moves on him. He has all the right to be pissed.


Explain the shady moves, the things written on the contract Eddie signed his name to being processed as intended? Eddie needs to blame himself for his malcontent, it was his decision to enter into the agreement, he agreed to it. Alvarez is making me less of a fan with his whining lately, weather he likes it or not, he should be man enough to abide by the decisions he agreed to for himself. He needs to own his own decisions.


----------

